

Ask HN: What do you think about Litecoin?  - benhebert

I&#x27;ve been tracking the other cryptocurrencies movement along with bitcoin and was wondering if you think Litecoin will be viable in the future?<p>Is Bitcoin gold and Litecoin silver? Or is there only room for one?
======
rythmshifter
I too am curious. I just recently looked into mining btc only to discover that
its completely pointless due to FPGA farms. is mining litecoins and trading
for btc worth it?

